

Announcing B Combinator - nicholas483
http://www.brightwurks.com/blog/announcing-b-combinator/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Seriously, I think you guys should pick another name.

PG has worked very hard to build his brand with YCombinator. A lot of people
benefit from it financially and otherwise. Naming your startup BCombinator,
seems to me like naming a startup NewMicrosoft or 2Google.

If you guys have a good idea, come up with unique name for it, and work to
build your own brand. Then if you hit it big, your own brand will not be
diluted.

~~~
mahmud
How ironic. While the Y combinator is a primitive, and necessary for the
implementation of recursion. The B Combinator is technically an inessential
function that can be derived from the more primitive S and K combinators.

~~~
tetha
True, but almost everyone who is not into combinator calculus is just going to
see:

YCombinator. BCombinator. Wait. They are not associated despite just a single
letter difference?

It is a similar problem as with ESL, ESL-Radio and ESL-TV. Sounds like they
are an esports league, a radio reporting about an esports league, and a video
streaming site about that esports-league? well... wrong. ESL-Radio has almost
nothing to do with ESl and ESL-TV and is a video streaming site about ESports,
while ESL-Tv streams some subset of the Esports league ESL, and the ESL is a
big esports league.

So... please value distinct names to save us all a bunch of confusion.

